# MF35 Hydraulic



## GRobichaud (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there,

I've got a MF 35 Diesel and was wondering what would cause my hydraulic from not working? 
The problem started when I was snowblowing, PTO stopped working, hydraulic was working fine. I dropped the snowblower, and couldn't lift it up. That's when I checked the hydraulic pump valve to see is she was stuck, and it moved freely. That's when I figured the problem was the clutch. So, I changed the clutch, and everything works fine..PTO, etc. except the hydraulic.
When I have my draft lever on top position, the engine is labouring and when I set her in the down position, there is no drag on the motor.
What do you think is my problem?

Thanks,
Gilles


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Gilles, I am wondering if you may have some amount of water or contamination in the hydraulic oil that is freezing and causing problems. What were the temps outside when you were snowblowing the problem occurred?


----------

